# Landscape Contractor Needed Orange Beach Area



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Orange Beach area, pretty much have a blank slate to work with.

Older property need new drive, parking pad, flagstones, pathway, 

irrigation system and well

bunch of flowers and crap like that.

We have one bid in and need a couple more. 

Have called the local "experts" three times and no return call, phone not answered.

(Won't say who but the name rhymes with "yonder")

Please PM me with contact info -- an after hours number is best -- and I'll call you or reply to the PM.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Tree of Life in Gulf Shores recommended already. Thanks!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Got two good references already, one hasn't returned the call.

Any other landscapers out there?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, forgot that we also need someone who can plant trees? Like oaks and whatnot.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Phillip I got you a good one, he will be back from a conference in Ohio probably saturday so he can meet up with you first part of next week. I just talked to him and he said that he will work with you guys on price. (they are usually on the high end.) I do a lot of business with them and they are an outstanding company. i'll give him your number. ( pensacolalandscaping.com ) 





or i could always give you billys number ..... :letsdrink


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Exective Landscaping Inc. 

We can do everything you need done.

Bruce Daily

777-0906

[email protected]


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Did you loose my number? I talked with you about this a few months ago.


----------

